# Netzteil Defekt ? was ist da los ?



## herocraft (7. Juli 2020)

Guten Tag liebes pcgh Forum!
Ich bin etwas ratlos, und zwar saß ich am Samstag für ca. 2 stunden am PC als ich plötzlich und ohne Vorwarnungen neben mir (mein PC steht auf dem Schreibtisch) ein kleinen knall höre und Rauch aus meinem Gehäuse aufsteigen sehe. Mein PC geht postwendend aus und ich ziehe den Netzstecker. Nun da ich mich im Feld der Elektrotechnik zumindest mit Basiswissen begnüge und auf dem Netzteil sowieso keine Garantie mehr ist, habe ich das gute Teil mal aufgemacht und gereinigt, danach habe ich es einfach mal angeschaltet also außerhalb vom PC (Grün und Masse mit einem widerstand als last versehen, damit das Netzteil angeht) und siehe da ich Messe auf allen Leitungen die angegeben Spannung.
Also Netzteil wieder eingebaut und tada alles läuft wieder.

So entschuldigt den Roman aber der war notwendig um meine Situation zu erklären nun zum Thema, mich würde interessieren, was das war, also warum hat es geknallt? Und warum geht es jetzt wieder einwandfrei?
Ach so wichtig wäre, noch zu erwähnen, dass ich bei der Sichtprüfung nichts Auffälliges entdecken konnte, sprich keine aufgequollenen oder aufgeplatzten Kondensatoren oder brand/rauch flecken auf den Bauteilen oder der platziere und auch sonst nichts Auffälliges außer ne menge staub, die ich da rausgeholt habe. 
So entschuldigt den kleinen Roman ich, hoffe ich bekomme eine Meinung und/oder Einschätzung von euch da ich keine Lust habe das so was wieder passiert.

Als Anhang dann noch meine PC-Konfiguration: 
das Wichtigste: Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 550W (die Non RGB Wariante)
Motherboard: MSI B350m pro-vdh
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 (nicht übertaktet)
GPU: RADEON Vega 56 Shapphire Pulse (auch nichtÜbertaktet)
RAM: 1X8GB 2666mhz ballistix sport lt (weder takt noch timings verändert)
Das netzteil ist am ältesten, da der PC aufgerüstet wurde.
Gekauft(erstmalig in betrieb genommen) wurde es am 10.04.2015

öö ich war solange nicht aktiv wie signiert man hier ?
Wie in der Wikipedia ?
Ich probiers mal. 
~~~
oder 
Herocraft


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2020)

Wirf das Netzteil in die Mülltonne und kauf dir ein anständiges Gerät.

Und *niemals *ein Netzteil öffnen, wenn du nicht weiß, was du tust.


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. Juli 2020)

Bei dem Netzteil würde es mich nicht wundern wenn das mal andere Hardware mit in den Tod reißt.
Die Thermaltake Städte Reihe hatte nie einen besonders guten Ruf.
Das würde ich trotzdem mal ersetzen.
Wenn der PC trotz Explosion noch startet  würde ich das mal unter Glück gehabt bewerten,obwohl ich nicht so ganz glaube das da nix hopps gegangen ist


----------



## herocraft (7. Juli 2020)

Erst mal Danke für die schnellen antworten.
Klar man sollte immer wissen, was man tut, ich lebe noch also na ja. Das Paradoxe an der ganzen Sache ist, ich schreibe grade von diesem PC .... Also interessiert mich schon, was da los war ach so und auch wenn ihr mich jetzt für verrückt oder lebensmüde (was euch lieber ist)
 haltet würde ich doch gerne wissen, welches Netzteil ihr mir für die genannten Komponenten empfehlen würdet, ich fühle mich neben meinem PC seid der Sache nicht mehr ganz Save XD
--Herocraft


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. Juli 2020)

Be Quiet Pure oder Straight Power11 mit 500 W
be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 500W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '69,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '99,28 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Oder ein 
Seasonic Focus GX
Seasonic Focus GX 550W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '82,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
YouTube


YouTube


----------



## herocraft (7. Juli 2020)

Danke erst mal fürs angst machen . @Schwarzseher. So eindrucksvoll geglüht hat es bei mir nicht und wie gesagt, ich schreibe grade darauf. Also was zum Henker ist da los? Ach so da ich das Netzteil schon auf hatte, da ist gar kein PFC drin also nicht gut?
Und schon mal danke für die Empfehlungen ich schaue sie mir grade an.


----------



## AlphaMale (7. Juli 2020)

So ein "Knallen" hatte ich bei dem Rechner eines Bekannten auch 2-3x erlebt. Der lief danach auch noch ein ..zwei Wochen weiter...so als wenn nix gewesen wäre. Nach den 2 Wochen ging auf einmal gar nix mehr...im Nachhinein war das Board tot...2x Festplatten hat es geschrottet...und ein Ramriegel war defekt.  Also, seitdem würde ich diesen "Warnschuss" eher sehr ernst nehmen. Weil normalerweise knallt da eigentlich nix.


----------



## herocraft (7. Juli 2020)

Ja das dachte ich mir auch und wenn dann schon rauch aufsteigt, na ja ich denke, ich greife auf eine der hiergenannten zurück und bedanke mich für die Toleranz und schnelle hilfe.


----------



## flx23 (7. Juli 2020)

Wenn du am Netzteil nichts siehst, also keine brandstellen, geplatzte Kondensatoren (teilweise heben die auch nur das hütchen und platzen nicht auf, in diesem Fall an allen konis mal ziehen) oder ähnlich auffälliges hast könntest du auch die elkos auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte mal sichten.
Dieser knall und das es danach noch funktioniert deutete nämlich eigentlich schon auf Kondensatoren hin. 

Und wie schon angesprochen, Netzteile sind nicht ungefährlich, die können noch sehr lange restspannung haben die tödlich sein kein. Deshalb immer Augen auf, spannungsfreiheit prüfen, nur hinlangen wenn man weiß was man tut.


----------



## herocraft (7. Juli 2020)

Also ich konnte weder auf dem Mainboard noch im Netzteil etwas Auffälliges entdecken.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juli 2020)

Es könnte auch eine Wicklung des Trafos durchgeschlagen haben,

das sieht man aber nicht auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## herocraft (7. Juli 2020)

Hmmm, guter Punkt nur warum schreibe ich das dann grade an besagtem PC mit besagtem Netzteil, müsste das nicht ein irreparabler Schaden sein ?


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juli 2020)

herocraft schrieb:


> Hmmm, guter Punkt nur warum schreibe ich das dann grade an besagtem PC mit besagtem Netzteil, müsste das nicht ein irreparabler Schaden sein ?



Könnte auch ein temporärer Wickelschluß sein.

Ohne Last geht es,
falls die Graka saugt ...
Game over.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2020)

herocraft schrieb:


> Hmmm, guter Punkt nur warum schreibe ich das dann grade an besagtem PC mit besagtem Netzteil, müsste das nicht ein irreparabler Schaden sein ?



Muss nicht. Das Netzteil kann auch noch weiter laufen und da die Dinger keine brauchbaren Schutzschaltungen haben, merkst du erst mal nichts.
Wenns das nächste Mal scheppert, wird vermutlich die restliche Hardware mit im Eimer sein.
Deswegen ja auch der Hinweis, dass du das Teil entsorgen sollst.


----------



## flx23 (7. Juli 2020)

Also ich würde das Ding auch nicht mehr mit Hardware betreiben... Einfach weil ich mich tierisch ärgern würde wenn ich einige 100€ Hardware rösten würde...

Ansonsten richt man verbrannte Elektronik auch sehr gut - - > du kannst mal schnüffeln ob du was findest


----------



## herocraft (7. Juli 2020)

@Adi1 ohh das wusste ich nicht, das klingt gar nicht gut. Vielleicht sollte ich es einsehen und nach immerhin knappen 5 Jahren meinem PC mal ein neues Netzteil gönnen, was dann hoffentlich mindestens genau so lange hält oder besser länger 0.o
und @Threshold was meinst du mit "unbrauchbaren " Schutzschaltungen? Bzw.. Was macht die von den hier vorgeschlagenen Netzteilen "Brauchbar"? Entschuldigt die vlt. dumme Frage, aber da hörts bei mir mit dem wissen auf.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2020)

Dein Netzteil hat eigentlich gar keine Schutzschaltungen.
Ein 500 Watt Netzteil, das erst bei 900 Watt Last abschaltet, verfügt nicht wirklich über eine brauchbare Schutzschaltung denn bei 900 Watt Last sind die Ripplewerte so dermaßen im Eimer, dass es keine Rolle mehr spielt ob das Netzteil da noch läuft.


----------



## herocraft (7. Juli 2020)

Entschuldigung, habe ich etwas übersehen, wo kommen die 900W her ?,möchtest du mir noch etwas über meinen Computer sagen, was ich nicht weiß, ich verstehe nix mehr.  sorry


----------



## AlphaMale (7. Juli 2020)

herocraft schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, habe ich etwas übersehen, wo kommen die 900W her ?,möchtest du mir noch etwas über meinen Computer sagen, was ich nicht weiß, ich verstehe nix mehr.  sorry


Threshold wird sich auf ein Netzteil Test beziehen...wo das getestete viel zu spät abschaltet (eben erst bei 900 W)...wenn er über Gebühr belastet wird. Normalerweise sorgen Schutzschaltungen dafür...das es nicht "ekaliert"...bei der Netzteilserie allerdings...nunja...


----------



## herocraft (7. Juli 2020)

@AlphaMale und @Threshold habe Grade mal den entsprechenden Artikel zu meinem jetzigen Netzteil gelesen .....oh man hätte mir das jemand 2015 mal gesagt...... Na ja jung und naiv und vor allem war das erste Mal, das ich einen pc gebaut habe, wenn man den Beitrag so liest, kann man von glück sagen, dass mein PC, solange und mit unterschiedlicher Hardware ohne Mucken lief. 

Was lernen wir daraus: Immer bei mehreren Quellen informieren, ob ein Produkt etwas taug 
und sich nichts kaufen, nur weil es billig ist und viel Leistung verspricht. 
Und Danke geht auch noch mal an Schwarzseher. 
Ich werde mir die von dir genannten Netzteile genau anschauen und schleunigst eins davon bestellen. 
Bevor mir mein PC doch um die Ohren fliegt


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2020)

herocraft schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, habe ich etwas übersehen, wo kommen die 900W her ?,möchtest du mir noch etwas über meinen Computer sagen, was ich nicht weiß, ich verstehe nix mehr.  sorry



Das Netzteil schaltet eben sehr spät ab. Viel zu spät. Bei der Leistungsabgabe ist die Restwelligkeit so schlecht, dass es die Hardware zerstört.


----------



## herocraft (8. Juli 2020)

Ok, danke noch einmal fürs Aufklären, mein neues Netzteil wird heute noch bestellt!
(Das Seasonic Focus GX 550W)


----------



## AlphaMale (8. Juli 2020)

herocraft schrieb:


> Ok, danke noch einmal fürs Aufklären, mein neues Netzteil wird heute noch bestellt!
> (Das Seasonic Focus GX 550W)



Eine gute Wahl...und in einer gänzlich anderen Liga als dein bisheriges Thermaltake


----------

